# Marsh Mallow plant (No Joke)



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Seen the article in the sunday newspapper. The article said the plants are native to the costal marshes from New York to Florida. The roots were boiled and the syurp was mixed with two to one sugar and let cool to harden a bit. Besides from being super sweet these old fashioned marshmallows will probably be a little tough, but have some squishiness. Do the bees work this plant?it is in the hibiscus,rose-of-sharon and hollyhock family and the bees work them. The article said they can be grown in other parts of the US of A. Thought this might be of intrest to some of you, i had never heard of it. Jack


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I have common mallow all over my yard "Good Eats" did a bit on marsh mallows.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I grew a bunch of Marsh Mallows this year. They stayed in pots through the summer, and occasionally attracted a bee or two when they (not to often) flowered. The flower resembles many of the mallow plant family flowers. I plan to plant a couple of the pots in the spring in a more permanent location, and sell the rest at my store (I do a lot of marsh plants in my pond section at my pet store). I might even try to make homemade marshmallows. Never can tell.


----------

